# My experiaence With Blue Sky



## ehallspqr (May 2, 2010)

Roger all that. Same good experience with Blue Sky on my order.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

I received the order today, unimaginable service !! :applause: :applause:


----------



## roger33 (Feb 7, 2010)

I ordered a book from them and they said they would ship it USPS vs. UPS to save money on freight. They charged me the reduced amount of freight but sent it UPS anyway. I'll use them again.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

MikeS you should say the name of the other supplier who you first tried to order the kids suit from so we know the whole story...It wasnt Dadant & sons was it???...I bet it was if you had to wait cause i tried to call the frankfort ky office just yesterday and the girl there that answers the phone was taking my order and then saying excuse me can u hold for a minute...I think i heard that 10 times but never said nothing...then i had a question about an item,..she said i dont know much about beekeeping so i was looking online to give her a part number....she said is that all?..I said im looking up a part number since u dont know anything about beekeeping...She said i was rude and hung up the phone...Make the story short!!!!...I will never order from there again and i recently just seen a thread on dadant that i filled out my whole story and seen others that had the same situation! They cant get away with treating customers like crap all the time. This girl had enough nerve to tell me to call back in 4 days and then she would have the manager take my order! They will never hear from me, i will give blue sky a call and try them next time!


----------



## BunniesAndBees (May 10, 2010)

*Blue Sky Bee Supply*

Ordered from them last week on Wednesday. They were very nice to deal with and I had my order Saturday. Would buy from them again.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: My experience With Blue Sky Bee Supply*

Thanks for all of the feedback! July and August have been busy months and we have been working hard to meet your beekeeping and container needs.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Had similar good service from Blue Sky. Ordered a Sundance II pollen trap from them. Couldn't even get Betterbee to acknowledge they offered one in their online catalog, much less tell me if it was the Sundance II that people here are always saying they carry. Found it at Blue Sky.

Can't say I'll order everthing I need from them since no one company carries everything, but they will be getting a share of my orders that formerly went elsewhere.

Wayne


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just placed an order with Blue Sky minutes ago based on the coments here. We will see how the order goes 14 months after this last post. My only comments are, one item I found in their catalog wasn't available online to order, and ordering a jacket didn't allow me to select a size. I tried to call during business hours and didn't get anyone, perhaps they will be able to resolve the item/issue from the email I sent... fingers crossed!


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sent an email with questions as noted above and heard back in ~30 minutes! Let's hope my order shows up that fast as well ;-)


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I would suggest you wait till AFTER you've received your phone call and order before you post anything here about your experience. Because until then, you really haven't experienced it.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I have had great support from Blue Sky on all of my orders. They are fast, accurate, and everything gets to me in perfect shape. They do a great job!


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Barry said:


> Because until then, you really haven't experienced it.


You are correct, I have not yet experienced their complete customer service. My first post was more of a thank you to members for posting thier experiences that helped me to make the choice of shopping with Blue Sky. My second post was in response to the good customer service I did recieve.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Blue Sky is one of the best companies i have ever had dealings with!


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I have ordered from them before.Very pleased!


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

I received all of my ordered goods very quickly, and the BBwear jacket is very nice! The jacket was shipped from the UK, and that even came surprisingly fast considering. I would certainly order from Blue Sky again.


----------



## AshleyHoneyBee (Apr 24, 2012)

I found this thread looking for more info on this company. I have not received a response to an e-mail that I sent over a week ago asking about their custom sizing option and have been calling (during their hours) and receive only a busy signal (as though the phone is off the hook). 

As difficult as they seem to be to contact, I'm surprised to see that everyone who has ordered seems to have a had a very positive experience. 

I'll keep trying for now, I suppose. :/


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

They are a bit hard to get hold of sometimes so try again I am sure you will bee pleased with them (it is bee season you know)


----------



## AshleyHoneyBee (Apr 24, 2012)

AshleyHoneyBee said:


> I found this thread looking for more info on this company. I have not received a response to an e-mail that I sent over a week ago asking about their custom sizing option and have been calling (during their hours) and receive only a busy signal (as though the phone is off the hook).
> 
> As difficult as they seem to be to contact, I'm surprised to see that everyone who has ordered seems to have a had a very positive experience.
> 
> I'll keep trying for now, I suppose. :/


At the behest of Blue Sky, I am writing to update my experience with their company while attempting to order a custom sized BBWear Deluxe full suit ($175). 

Quick version: Ultimately, I am happy with the custom suit that I ordered and it was produced and delivered in record time. Even allowing consideration for the fact that it was the busy season when I placed my order, I was not satisfied with the level of customer service I received prior to actually placing and paying for my order. Post-order customer service was improved. 

The details: After a second e-mail and my posting to this thread (and many calls that were unanswered), I received a response from Jamie Morehead with instructions for taking measurements for a custom suit and ordering instructions. Unfortunately, I had not requested this information (I had other questions) and felt as though I was being told to place an order or go away (in the most polite way possible). I understand that this was during their busy season, but I couldn't help but feel put-off. I would have been happy to go elsewhere at this point had I been able to locate another company offering custom sizing. 

I went ahead and purchased the suit without receiving assurance that the custom sizing would address the issues I wanted it to, or ever hearing an estimated delivery date. This suit was very expensive for me, and I found this to quite nerve-wracking. I attached a cover letter to the measurements I faxed to Jamie (this was the method of submission she requested for the measurements) detailing my questions and the assumptions that I had been forced to make. The following day I received an e-mail confirming that my order had been received and apologizing for the sparse communication (apparently due to a lack of staff). Jamie answered my question about the turn-around time for custom suits, but did not address my other concerns. I crossed my fingers and waited. 

I didn't have to wait long, as the time from order to delivery was nothing short of amazing, and I received my custom suit a week after I had ordered it. 

A week after I received my suit, I received another note of apology from Jamie once again regarding the lack of communication, and also (politely) suggesting that I update my experience here on Beesource as I had received a custom-cut suit in what was surely record time. 

Overall, my feelings are mixed. *I am quite happy with my suit*, but if I had not been I would have been very angry that I had not had the opportunity to ask questions that could have prevented me from wasting a substantial amount of money. I can't help but feel that Jamie (who was always polite) would have had enough time to answer my questions had she been inclined to do so instead of writing multiple notes of apology. I would order from this company again provided that I did not have any questions about my purchase beforehand, as they seemed more willing to make time to communicate after I had paid for my item.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Just a quick update about our move to the new location in Ravenna, Ohio. We are excited that the new location is much larger than our previous location and we now have over 20,000 sq ft. of beekeeping items under roof. Further, we have begun hiring folks to help out with orders, labels, etc.--now that we have new offices. 

Over the years, we were not always able to keep up with answers to pre-sales questions from the growing beekeeping community. However, we ALWAYS focused on customer service to get orders out quickly and accurately with the best prices possible. We worked hard at that . . .

In the next few weeks, we will begin converting our phone and computer systems, so that we can better take your calls and you can talk to a live person. Over the years, many have called only to leave a message. Although we always returned the call and processed the orders quickly, we realize many more of you didn't leave messages and moved on. For that, we apologize.

If you have been a Blue Sky customer, we thank you and hope you will continue. If you have not, we invite you to give us a try and hope you will be pleased. We have much work to do and appreciate all feedback--trust us, we learn from our mistakes.

As always, we appreciate all you do for beekeeping!


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

My daughter loves her childs bee suit. Unfortunately we let her pick the color and she went for a bright yellow. The bees love to hang out on it.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Just wanted to update this old post with some recent experience with Blue Sky Bee. We continue to purchase our honey bear containers from them, not only because they have great prices, but their customer service is awesome. Every exchange we have had with them has exceeded our expectations. Very professional, extremely responsive, fast delivery, and overall just a really great company to work with.

Thanks Blue Sky Bee!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow, alot of nice words about Blue Sky Bee. Way to go BSB.


----------

